
California Legislative Update: Bills Supporting More, Fairer, and Infill Housing - jseliger
https://cal.streetsblog.org/2018/09/07/legislative-update-bills-supporting-more-fairer-and-infill-housing/
======
ericlewis
This is a must imo

